# ammo makers?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

So i'm going to invest in an AR15, so who makes good 223. What companies are really expensive and what companies make crappy ammo?


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I shot a few hundred rounds of this before the ammo shortage it was $20 a box of 50. It has a different smell of powder when shot, but it seems to be a really clean ammo. I have been looking for it since and haven't found it since the original purchase. All the Wolf/Lake City I have shot was pretty dirty, I have heard that that ammo works better in the AK platform. If you get the chance try some of this if you can find it. Rifle 223 Rem 55gr Spire Point | HPR Ammunition


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I suggest you make sure your AR15 has a 5.56 barrel. That will allow you to shoot either 5.56 or .223 and give you more choices of ammo. If you have brand favorites for any other caliber, you'll probably be fine with those brands in .223 as well.

For 5.56 you'll see a lot of Lake City, which comes from ATK. It is the same stuff the military uses.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

First your new AR is likely a 5.56 not a .223 there is a difference. .223 55gr will work in your AR but is not the best option you likely will want 5.56 62 gr.
Lake city is the most common good quality bulk ammo to buy. Lake city is sold under the Federal brand name also.
Latter today I will post a few web sights to keep an eye on and when the deal is right for you go for it.
Do not confuse .223 and 5.56 same round but different.

Sights to watch just a couple I am sure others will post more

http://www.freedommunitions.com/#&panel1-1

LAX Ammunition sales, handgun reloaded ammo, remanufactured ammunition


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Most of these are either distributors or a network search to find the best deals. 
Prepare to lose yourself in the search!

GunBot 556 rifle ammo

Bulk Ammo

Cheap Ammo For Sale | In Stock Ammunition For Sale

Ammo To Go : Ammunition | Bulk and Cheap Ammo for Sale

Cheap Discount Ammunition for Sale Online - Pistol Ammo, Rifle, Shotgun Shells, Rimfire - Able Ammo

J&G Sales

In stock ammo, guns, magazines, and reloading supplies


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I have been looking forsome good sites for ammo.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wouldn't know as I load my own.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Federal / Lake City 5.56 M855 62gr (XM855LC1 AC1)
Mil reliability and consistency, clean burning, American made.
A shiny new ammo can, 420 rounds on 10 round stripper clips with a mag-loading spoon is usually under $150 (plus a few bucks for shipping)
I grab a can or two every month and always have some on hand when range day rolls around 










Lake City 5.56 NATO 62 Grain XM855 FMJ on 10 Round Clips in Ammo Can of 420rds XM855LC1 AC1 - .223/5.56mm - Rifle Ammunition - Ammunition


----------

